# Show today. So happy. *lots of pics*



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Congrats. She is absolutely adorable. I love that face. What exactly does her brand mean? I know that in other countries, they tend to brand their horses, a lot more than we do in the US. I know a warmblood imported from I believe Germany, and he had brands the we were told basically tell the date he was born, and what pasture, and something else along with the breed brand itself. And I've always been curious about brands. Here we generally only do freeze brands on BLM Mustangs, brands on western ranch horses, warmblood brands, and lip tattoo's on race horses.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Over here all registered horses need to be branded.
The MW like this:









is the brand of the stud she came from.

and on her other side, the 3 means she was the 3rd born at that stud in that year, and the 5 means she was born in 2005.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

wow interesting about the brands !!!

very very cute pony, congrats on doing so well =]


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Ive just been told that for some reason the APSB season doesnt run the same as everyone else, and she was born in 2006, but because if their season isnt from jan-dec, she's branded with 5...yeah im confused! lol oh well..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Naww shes stunning great job!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stunning little mare! Good job on your showing and congrats on the ribbons!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!
We're planning to take her to another show in just over a weeks time, so now i'll be expecting ribbons! haha


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Pix Congrats on a good show


----------

